# Poult sightings.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone seeing young ones? I’ve got a bunch of hens coming in daily and no poults? Rather concerning.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

I saw a hen with three poults last week.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

There is a site on ODNR’s page
called Turkey & Grouse brood surveys. As of today the count was 1.69 poults per hen, it takes 2 to maintain population.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a hen about 2-3 wweeks ago with 4 . They were approx the size of a Robin , or slightly smaller


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

We've seen 1 hen with six & 1 hen with four and a couple with none.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Saw 7 this morning with 2 hens


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. We had 7 hens in this morning and still no little ones. Kinda sucks. Time to trap I guess.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Had two hens that have been showing up here for about a month with a total of 11 poults. When they first showed up, the poults were no bigger than sparrows. Hadn't seen them for about the last two weeks. Saw both hens this morning in the yard. Only saw 4 poults. 
They are currently about as big as black birds.


----------

